
How Android can save RIM and Nokia - shrikant
http://www.androidauthority.com/android-rim-nokia-63873/
======
fpgeek
> What exactly is stopping the Finns from releasing a new line of Android
> phones?

Presumably, the over $200/phone they're receiving from Microsoft comes with
some strings... like not releasing Android devices.

